# HELP! Tyranids VS Eldar



## Brian007 (Aug 8, 2008)

OK so I have a chalenge next week to play. The game will be 2000 points. I play Nids and can field more or less anything you can suggest to me. He plays Eldar and I was told he plays his "Harlequin" list the most. I also know he has jetbikes and 1-2 wraithlords. Now I have never even seen Eldar play so I have no idea what I am up against. 

I was told that Eldar has low S and T so I was thinking about running a hormagaunt heavy list. I usually run a genestealer list but I don't think that would give me enough models. So hear me out.....I was going to run a tyrant with guards, as many hormagaunts as I can, 3 zoanthropes and 2 fexes (maybe more???). With the zoans and the tyrant I was going to give them catalyst so the hormagaunts will still be able to attack with lower I. I am not sure if I need to give the hormagaunts WS or S to help rack up wounds. 

Also, will any shooting be good? Gaunts or warriors? What weapons? Should the fexes have guns or just charge in? Do I need to put anything else in the list? What about warriors?

Any advice will help. What do the eldar do? What should I be carfull over? What should I kill first? What should my list look like......  

Like I said, anything will help. I look forward to what everyone has to say!

Thanks.


----------



## hippogryph (Oct 26, 2008)

your basic idea is fine a wraithlord is T8 and strikes at str10 unless it's shooty. Harlquines can rend and are str4 on the charge but they are small in number so you should be fine.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd bring your sort of standard Tyranid list. The 2000 points that you usually play with. A balanced army will work fine. 

The thing about Eldar is that they're fragile. They're going to hit you hard, but they're going to take it back in spades. You're likely to have plenty of models if you bring a balanced army, so you should make it to close combat without any problems. Your monstrous creatures will have to deal with any Wraithlords, but beyond that, a tidal wave of hormagaunts and termagants will do the trick. 

Harlequins are generally armed with a harlequin's kiss, which is a rending weapon. However, your armor sucks, so you shouldn't worry about that too much. Swamp 'em with gaunts, and the harlequins will go down. Any weapons you have which ignore cover (I can't recall if Tyranids have any) work well too, since Harlequins rely on a cover save. 

If you're building specifically to fight Eldar... I'd bring something with The Shadow in the Warp. The Eldar army is seriously buffed by the presence of one or more Farseers, and making their lives difficult is worthwhile. I'd also leave genestealers at home-- not because they're not good enough, but because when you're fighting Eldar, sheer weight of numbers is plenty, and genestealers are too expensive to field en masse. The average Eldar warrior is WS4 and T3, so even a mob of Termagants will be okay in combat with them.


----------



## SpaNNerZ (Jun 17, 2008)

For Harlies, weight of numbers are a massive killer, but just be careful with your hormagaunts as if they get left in front of any shurican weaponry they are goin to cop it, something royal, a full dire avengers squad can put out 32 strength 4 AP5 shots, so just be wary of any of those boys. Also pathfinders, they will lay down the hurt on your MC's and your synapse (if hes a smart player).
Just a few things that will severly hurt you if they arent dealt with early.

peace out:victory:


----------



## Brian007 (Aug 8, 2008)

So if I go with a lot of hormagaunts do you think they need to have the WS or S upgrade? Or do I keep them cheap to have more? I figured if I have a lot of them and max out the 6 squads even if he kills 2 whole units with shooting I will still get to him with lots of numbers. Then with catalyst I can still attack even if he has a better I than my guys. Would you say 2 carnifex is enough or should I have some as elites as well? 

All in all I think this will be a real fun fight!

Also I almost forgot to ask. How do I deal with those bikes and the falcon ships? Are they hard core? I heard they were hard to deal with because of there spead and monuverability.

Thanks so far for the great ideas!!


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Your catalyst plan is a good one. Space clowns have a high initiative and do a lot of damage, but don't like to be hit back very much at all. I don't think you really need strength or ws, just more hormies.

You will need to watch for getting your hormies stuck in cc with a wraithlord, since they won't be able to hurt it at all. Sooner or later it will kill all of them.

I recommend shooty fexes to fire at falcons. Bikes are really not a big deal and your hormies should destroy them. You may want some stealers to mess up the wraithlords.


----------

